# The Storming of Dantris III - Horus Heresy Weekender



## thebiggeordiegeek

########### 2 Spaces Left ########### 

The Storming of Dantris III is a Hourus Heresy Event . The premise is to have some excellent narrative based gaming in the Heresy era of the 40k Universe. 

This is to act as a narrative sequel to The Gathering of the Storm held in October 2015. The outcome of that event will have a direct effect on this event.

Tickets cost £40, you get two night accommodation and food, as well as three games on Saturday, two singles games of 3500 pts, and then a doubles game of 7000pts per side. Sunday will be a large scale apocalypse style clash game. And on Friday and Saturday evening the tables will be free for pickup games.

Rules Pack Can be Found Here

Tickets can be purchased here.


----------

